# So Cal Groom Expo!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay all you lucky ladies down there! Last year Leslie and I went to this in Burbank and scored lots of freebies (seriously I think I had over 40 samples of different shampoos and conditioners!) But we also received great deals as they think you are a groomer so their products were about 50% off. You are suppose to buy one like it and buy them in bulk  The worst part of all- this year it is right by where I used to live... I don't think there is one in SC 

http://www.groomexpo.com/gke_09/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Funny timing. Just two days ago I saw that one is coming to Dallas, but I didn't know there was one in Southern California. They have a great variety of exhibitors.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, last year Pet Flys was there and I didn't buy a bag... dang it! They were like 50% of the regular cost. I think this is the giant one. My gf was part of world groom team and she told me as soon as I was moving I had to go to this. The have grooming competitions and you can sit and watch. Oodles of Poodles too


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds fun!
Did you see the huge one coming to PA? You could drive to that one! It has grooming, animal behavior seminars, and quite a few other things. I don't see the link now, but if I find it again, I'll link it for you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Guess where I'll be on Friday the 13th??? :biggrin1: I know I won't have near as much fun as we did last year. But, let's see....if I can get Mindy to go with me, she can pick up _your_ samples and I can send them to you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Call me if Pet Flys is there! I still have some bluberry spa stuff left but eventually I will have to have some shipped  I love that face wash. I am so jealous! And Belle was so behaved in her little bag last year. Sigh, I miss you!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll definitely call you! I love that blueberry facial, too. Since I have only one dog to use it on, I'm sure I have a lot more left than you do  If they have the great deal again, I can get it for you and just ship it (along w/all your samples :biggrin1 

I do remember what a good girl Belle was, no one even knew she was there!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*who makes the blueberry facial?*

what else should I see?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh weird. I thought this was a recent post and just realized it is from last year. 

Linda, are you going to the one this year? If so, when is it?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda~ Be sure to go to the Nature's Specialties booth, they give out a ton of samples. Since they moved to Pasadena last year it is nowhere near as big as the year Amanda and I went. I was there yesterday and was able to go through and see all I wanted to in about an hour.

Kimberly~ Tomorrow's the last day. It's dates in Pasadena this year were 2/11-2/14.


----------

